# We might have one of the rarest Judges' made...I need help!



## hansonktm80 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello. I just did a Google search and stumbled across this site. After reading the homepage, and the '69 Judge that sold for $600,000+, it got me really going. The reason I am just a little excited is because we might have a hidden gem in the back of our garage. 

I know that there were 104 GTO Judge Convertables made in '69. I also know that there were only 4 Judges with an auto on the column. We have that car! If this car that just sold at auction is the same as ours, we hit the jackpot!!!:cheers I have been telling my uncle for the last 5 years how rare the car was, but this is ridiculous! If someone can point me in the right direction on who to contact for authentication and verification, I would really appreciate the help.

My father and I just sold our '69 Judge hardtop 2 years ago. It was a sad day, but time for something new to play with. Maybe if this Judge my uncle has is actually what I hope it is, we can buy some more toys. Maybe an '06 GTO and supercharge it?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats!!
Any Pics?
Contact PHS for documentation on the car.
I'm sure someone will trade you an Supercharged 06 for it..


----------



## 58mark (Sep 28, 2010)

we need pics!

Yeah, the first thing I would do is contact PHS. The first thing anybody is going to think of when they see a column GTO is "clone"

best of luck to you, sounds like a winner!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Send the numbers to Pontiac Historical Services. this will help authenticate the car. MAKE SURE the car hasn't had the VIN or BUILD tags altered or changed first. This will ensure that the info you send to PHS, is the correct info the car was 'born' with. GOOD LUCK !!!!! :cheers Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. Get the documents and verify the VIN. The potential is huge on this car. In my opinion, the 620k that the other Judge went for should not be used as a baseline value. It's a prime example of 2 bidders getting into a bidding war. That price is more than twice the cars actual value---again, in my opinion. Good luck with the hunt, and keep us posted!!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

108 GTO Judge verts made in 1969. This triple black Judge had the Ram Air IV and 4 speed and was one of one. Also had a feature in several prominant musclecar mags. I believe it also had "gold" certification by PHS. That all moves it to an even higher level, this probably is the ultimate 69 GTO from the factory. Any Judge vert is extremely rare and valuable, but probably won't aproach these prices IMO. 

Love to see some pics.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

not the same thing but there was a 69 judge ra4 hardtop on mechem today. looked like a nice car. 75k was top bid.


----------



## hansonktm80 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. ALKYGTO, you are 100% correct. I did get in touch with PHS and the verification is underway. The car is 100% original with 28,000 miles. I will take pictures as soon as possible. The VIN and all tags are original and not tampered with in any way. After talking to the gentleman on the phone from PHS, he did say that if this is what he thinks it is, we have the 2nd rarest GTO Judge to roll off the production line at Pontiac. As soon as I mentioned an auto on the column, he immediately became excited as to the possibilties of this car being the 1 of 4 that were made.

I guess with a Gold Cert from PHS and the rarety of it, the car has an auction value of around $160,000 on the high end, and $110,000 on the low side. Eighter way, we have a piece of PMD history! 

The car will go up for auction some day. I hope that the buyer will restore this car to a perfect "10". It really is neat to find stuff like this after many years of wondering...what if?:cheers


----------



## bkbaird (Nov 11, 2018)

hansonktm80 said:


> Thanks for the advice. ALKYGTO, you are 100% correct. I did get in touch with PHS and the verification is underway. The car is 100% original with 28,000 miles. I will take pictures as soon as possible. The VIN and all tags are original and not tampered with in any way. After talking to the gentleman on the phone from PHS, he did say that if this is what he thinks it is, we have the 2nd rarest GTO Judge to roll off the production line at Pontiac. As soon as I mentioned an auto on the column, he immediately became excited as to the possibilties of this car being the 1 of 4 that were made.
> 
> I guess with a Gold Cert from PHS and the rarety of it, the car has an auction value of around $160,000 on the high end, and $110,000 on the low side. Eighter way, we have a piece of PMD history!
> 
> The car will go up for auction some day. I hope that the buyer will restore this car to a perfect "10". It really is neat to find stuff like this after many years of wondering...what if?:cheers


Can’t wait to see some pics. Good luck


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

bkbaird said:


> Can’t wait to see some pics. Good luck


 Umm.... that post you replied to is dated from 2010


----------

